# Good Value Solicitor in Dublin



## mgronholm (7 Feb 2006)

Hi
any recommendations on Solicitor in dublin?
i know there would be more competition than galway therefore maybe lower price
THaniksinadbance

Rgds
M


----------



## Helen (7 Feb 2006)

Best bet is to try get your lender to subsidise the cost. Other than that you'll find most solicitors are in or around the same price. 
Prima finance have a good deal to subsidise the fees, but when I told this to my existing lender (ICS) they agreed to match the offer.


----------



## mgronholm (7 Feb 2006)

Thanks Helen, Much appreciated


----------



## Sarah W (7 Feb 2006)

For mortgages over €250,000 REA charge a flat fee of €499 + VAT and outlays.

Sarah

www.rea.ie


----------



## Askar (7 Feb 2006)

Sarah W, I did not see this rate on your website link. How does this work? Are you now pocketing the 1% commission for assisting in filling out mortgage application form (the website says that you give it back). Can you clarify?

 Askar


----------



## dodo (7 Feb 2006)

have found Dermot Deane to be quite cheap and good 2314600


----------



## CathyK (7 Feb 2006)

Hi 
I found Aine Sheahan (Hamilton and Sheahan) in Kinnegad to be very good, and not that expensive, I have used her now a few times and she was brill... 04475040


----------



## loodles (8 Feb 2006)

What seems to be the normal fee for buying? I have just realised I may be getting screwed! I am paying .8% which is working out €4500 incl VAT.  Seems a lot of money!


----------



## Helen (8 Feb 2006)

Maybe it depends on the value of the house but I have found most solicitors charging a flat fee around the 1250 mark. 
Charging a percentage is becoming increasingly uncommon.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (8 Feb 2006)

This is a quote that I have just received from my Solicitor to purchase a second hand house valued at €450K. Does it seem excessive?
*Professional Fees*


Professional Fee 2000.00
Postages, telephone, faxes, photocopying 70.00
V.A.T. @ 21% 434.70
*Purchase of Property in Lucan *
*Land Registry Fees*

Purchase Deed 625.00
Deed of Mortgage 125.00
Certified copy Folio and File Plan 25.00
Certificate of Charge. 6.00
*Miscellaneous *

Fees to Law Searchers 100.00
Fees to Commissioner for Oaths 20.00
Fees to Law Clerk 50.00


----------



## Helen (8 Feb 2006)

The outlay will be the same no matter which solicitor you go to so you shouldn't include that when considering a quote. 
I only paid 1300 for a more expensive second hand house plus an equity release from my existing property. I also got 700 refunded from my lender plus they paid for the valuation. This wasn't handed to me on a plate, I had to bargain hard! 
You can definitely get a better deal, you just may have to change to a solicitor used by a lender who will give a bulk business discount.


----------



## loodles (8 Feb 2006)

Its €1000 less than me and my apartment is €390,000.... So I'd say thats good!?? 
I really am being robbed! The rate I got was discounted as we were using the solicitor to sell also (that cost us €3800) ! I can only imagine the "standard" rates!


----------



## Sarah W (8 Feb 2006)

Loodles - you really need to go back to your solicitor - that fee is excessive.

Sarah

www.rea.ie


----------



## loodles (8 Feb 2006)

Its only now I'm realising it! But is it too late to query it now - we are due to close soon?


----------



## Helen (8 Feb 2006)

At least you haven't paid them yet. Try talking to them and explain that their fee isn't competitve and see will they reduce the charge (by 50%!).
If they have any hope of repeat business from you, they should be reasonable.


----------



## Pexus1976 (8 Feb 2006)

What type of mortgage are you taking out Purchase, Tenant Purchase, Self Build, Re Mortgage etc ...............


----------



## Mister H (8 Feb 2006)

dodo said:
			
		

> have found Dermot Deane to be quite cheap and good 2314600



I used Dermot Deane as well and have to agree.


----------



## serotoninsid (8 Feb 2006)

Ditto as regards Dermot Deane.


----------



## mgronholm (9 Feb 2006)

Thanks for all your feedback everyone


----------



## my2leftfeet (9 Feb 2006)

We have used Dermot Deane twice.  He's very busy but reasonable and thorough. *Total* fees to sell and buy - €3031


----------



## my2leftfeet (9 Feb 2006)

Just in case that's not clear - price above is for the 2nd time we used him - can't remember what we paid to buy our first house - think he was starting out at the time and was building up a client base on reasonable pricing. It seems to have worked for him.


----------



## house move (13 Mar 2006)

Have to say we found Dermot Deane terrible, used them some years ago buying a place and due to problems we had at the time with him, we decided to use a different solicitor this time round. As it turned out the deeds were not properly registered, which we only realised when we went sale agreed on the property. It took us a further 3 weeks to send out contracts as Dermot Deane proved difficult in handing over the documents to our new solicitor.


----------



## Marconi2012 (13 Mar 2006)

Wha can one do if deeds not properly registered and it subsequently causes delays/ problems later - i.e. when selling-


----------



## sun_sparks (13 Mar 2006)

I used Valerie Buckley of O'Connor Buckley & Co - 872 6949. Very very helpful on all counts. Great at keeping us posted and arranging for last minute couriers, etc.

We got an all inclusive fee (exc. mortgage stamp duty) of about €2,000. I'd prefer not to be specific as she discounted our rate because my bf's sister was also using her. (So please don't go quoting this rate!)

Oh, and I was just buying.


----------



## MHSpurs (13 Mar 2006)

I used Mr Deane and would not recommend him at all. 

I found him slow to return calls (if at all) and slow to process the paperwork.

Its like anything else, you get what you pay for (to a point).


----------



## Dell_Boy (14 Mar 2006)

I used Dermot Deane in the past. I had a bad experience with him and wouldnt use him again.

I explained why in my last comment but it was removed.


----------

